# 13x7 Daytons,White Powder coated Spokes,



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

For Sale, 13x7 Daytons(225c stamped on the back of all 4 hubs),2 wing knock offs,5 lug adapters,White Powder Coated Spokes,Gold Hubs,Nipples,Barrels with Brand New Tires(155/80/13's) and White Dayton Porceline Eagle Chips,Pics speak for themselves..$650 Local pickup,Out of state buyers pay for shipping and shipping insurance.....email if [email protected] I also put them up on craigslist, First come first served....... :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

what's wrong with them?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Nuthing......Im rolling them on my daily ,but I got 4 different sets of Daytons sitting in storage......I know how other mofo's try to overprice there D's for gold and chrome combo its ridiculous to me $600 to 650 all day over here homie......


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

too bad the barrel was not chrome...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 13 2009, 12:36 PM~13271680
> *too bad the barrel was not chrome...
> *


That can be arranged but then the price goes up to $1150,and thats only because Im doing the labor and buying the barrels from JD.....$400 for the barrels and $100 for my labor.... :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

daniel son....what other 4 sets you have....?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 13 2009, 02:31 PM~13271639
> *Nuthing......Im rolling them on my daily ,but I got 4 different sets of Daytons sitting in storage......I know how other mofo's try to overprice there D's for gold and chrome combo its ridiculous to me $600 to 650 all day over here homie......
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 13 2009, 12:41 PM~13271718
> *daniel son....what other 4 sets you have....?
> *


I thought you was stuck in the true spoke era homie.......... :cheesy: seen your post on CL,Man........... talk about sentimental value...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

iam stuck in the tru spoke era....lols...anyways know anyone who wants 1 14x7 stamped 72 spoke dayton?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 13 2009, 12:48 PM~13271781
> *iam stuck in the tru spoke era....lols...anyways know anyone who wants 1 14x7 stamped 72 spoke dayton?
> *


Stamped in the front or both front and back?How much?and any acc's come with it?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

heres a pic...stamped in the front....and mounted on a 5.20


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 13 2009, 12:53 PM~13271825
> *Stamped in the front or both front and back?How much?and any acc's come with it?
> *


still didnt answer my questions.....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

rim tire ko and right side adapter.....make me a offer.....pm me


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

whats with the orange sticker you put on the rim? "Warning 5.20 may explode or rip in half if driven on any street or highway,due to being so damn old" ........ :biggrin: 
Post up right here how much you want........ almost every one on here 90% of the time say," pm me an offer" just post what you think you want for it and we'll go from there....... :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 13 2009, 12:57 PM~13271878
> *heres a pic...stamped in the front....and mounted on a 5.20
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

the rim is new just mounted the tire....ill keep the tire then fucker....lols  $150 for the rim....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

$80 AND I'll pick it up today,You can keep that ancient white wall relic..... :cheesy: ,Deal?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

damm....u must take me for a fucking sucker? what kinda lowballer offer is that?no deal homie.... :angry:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:nono:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 13 2009, 02:16 PM~13272512
> *damm....u must take me for a fucking sucker? what kinda lowballer offer is that?no deal homie.... :angry:
> *


Now were getting some where........alright,here we go.......$100 and I'll pick it up tonight.....Deal?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

daniel son..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Back to the top


> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 2 2009, 12:35 PM~13154146
> *For Sale, 13x7 Daytons(225c stamped on the back of all 4 hubs),2 wing knock offs,5 lug adapters,White Powder Coated Spokes,Gold Hubs,Nipples,Barrels with Brand New Tires(155/80/13's) and White Dayton Porceline Eagle Chips,Pics speak for themselves..$650 Local pickup,Out of state buyers pay for shipping and shipping insurance.....email if [email protected] I also put them up on craigslist, First come first served....... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn those would look GOOD on my car,If I get someone to buy my 88's Ill hit you up


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 14 2009, 09:01 AM~13278832
> *damn those would look GOOD on my car,If I get someone to buy my 88's Ill hit you up
> *


Post pics of your 88's.....


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*BUMP!!!*

Daniel, thanks for the message bro...I was pretty much in a coma!

Rob, you're still trying to get rid of that 14x7?!?! Recycle it bro...you might get more that way! :rofl: J/K


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 14 2009, 01:03 PM~13279927
> *Post pics of your 88's.....
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

How much do want for the 88's?You can keep the Ko's & adapters.....


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 16 2009, 09:20 AM~13294083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

damn ttt both wheels are nice i bet those white spokes would look good on my lac too


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

I WAS LOOKING AT YOUR WHEEL POST AND NOTICED YOU HAVE A CAPRICE WAGON! I HAVE A '92 CAP. WAGON! I JUST GOT AH FEW QUESTIONS AND REQUEST(IF YOU CAN HELP)! I HAVE 13X7'S ALL THE WAY AROUND MY CAR BUT I HAD TO CUT THE INNER LIP FOR MY REAR TIRE TO CLEAR THE REAR!! ITS NOT JUICED YET BUT IF I DID THEN IT WILL TOUCH THE RIM WITH THE REAR DUMPED!! I AM ROLLING ON O.G WIRES!! SO 13X7 DAYTONS WONT RUB(IF THATS WHAT YOU HAVE)? ANOTHER THING! I SEE YOUR PIC OF THE WAGON ON 3, IS THE CAR RE-INFORCED ANY? COULD YOU TELL ME A LIL ABOUT YOUR WAGON!! LAST THING, I CANT FIND NO PICS OF ANY SET-UPS IN '91-96 CAPRICE WAGONS! COULD YOU SEND/POST A PIC OF YOUR SET-UP SO I CAN GET AN IDEA OF WHAT TO DO WITH MY WAGON!! EVERY LIL BIT HELPS! THANKS!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 16 2009, 01:47 PM~13295941
> *How much do want for the 88's?You can keep the Ko's & adapters.....
> *


I want a set of 72's 
but I don't wanna pay shipping :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 13 2009, 06:46 PM~13274673
> *Back to the top
> *



didn't you have roadstars on your wagon awile back?did you sell them?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 16 2009, 10:36 PM~13301577
> *didn't you have roadstars on your wagon awile back?did you sell them?
> *


yea,had the 13X7 roadstars about half a year back,sold 'em,That wagon has gone thru about 20 shoes in one year.........


----------



## MINNIEFAISES (Mar 3, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THEM ALL GOLD/WHITE SPOKES WITH OUT THE TIRES ?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINNIEFAISES_@Mar 17 2009, 10:43 AM~13304829
> *HOW MUCH FOR THEM ALL GOLD/WHITE SPOKES WITH OUT THE TIRES ?
> *


$650(same price,tires aint shit)....................


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

i was about to ask the same thing? you know what shipping would be? i think i want them all gold joints


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 17 2009, 01:44 PM~13306351
> *i was about to ask the same thing? you know what shipping would be? i think i want them all gold joints
> *


Whats your zip code and state?


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13306480
> *Whats your zip code and state?
> *


37411, tennessee.... lmk homie


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

try to pm you back but your inbox is full


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Shipping quote sent........ :thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 17 2009, 09:42 PM~13310535
> *Shipping quote sent........ :thumbsup:
> *


cool ima get at you tomorrow...i got this fool buying one of these booty kits i got ill let you know whats up


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What quality is the Gold?(Show ,Street ,etc)
Are the knock-offs Dayton?
What is shipping to 80916?
Consider trading for the 88's?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

somebody needs to scoop these, i had wanted to, but i need a rotisserie more than i need wheels.


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 13 2009, 12:31 PM~13271639
> *Nuthing......Im rolling them on my daily ,but I got 4 different sets of Daytons sitting in storage......I know how other mofo's try to overprice there D's for gold and chrome combo its ridiculous to me $600 to 650 all day over here homie......
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up homie do you still have the white and gold rims and how much to fla 33801


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

i would have bought them last month if you didnt try to charge me $600 for shipping its a damm shame


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

hay homie i was gonna call.....but i ran across two other sets in phoenix that were a little cheaper.... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 21 2009, 02:18 PM~13347007
> *hay homie i was gonna call.....but i ran across two other sets in phoenix that were a little cheaper.... :biggrin:
> *


I bet you now regret buying them china's,You should of jumped on my Daytons,I seen your other topic........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465955


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 18 2009, 10:31 PM~13320723
> *What quality is the Gold?(Show ,Street ,etc)
> Are the knock-offs Dayton?
> What is shipping to 80916?
> ...



Hey how much you looking to get for the 88s?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 21 2009, 06:16 PM~13348046
> *Hey how much you looking to get for the 88s?
> *


Was only gonna sell em to get these rims but looks like guy isn't interested in selling so I aint selling mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Mar 21 2009, 02:40 PM~13346788
> *i would have bought them last month if you didnt try to charge me $600 for shipping its a damm shame
> *


 :0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Mar 21 2009, 01:40 PM~13346788
> *i would have bought them last month if you didnt try to charge me $600 for shipping its a damm shame
> *


Not me,it was a UPS quote for them to package each wire wheel, plus insurance for each box,plus shipping to the other side of the planet.....Should of picked them up instead of whining on the interweb....... :cheesy:


----------



## BILL'S CHOP SHOP.. (Mar 4, 2009)

how much to hawaii 96706


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You do the math,heres the link below,Arizona-85032....and then call them ask how much it is for packaging each box and insurance for each box.........You'll be on the same boat as GoodTimesRoy........ :biggrin: 
Ups Shipping Calculation


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 24 2009, 11:22 AM~13373569
> *You do the math,heres the link below,Arizona-85032....and then call them ask how much it is for packaging each box and insurance for each box.........You'll be on the same boat as GoodTimesRoy........ :biggrin:
> Ups Shipping Calculation
> *


wish I could get them,what city you stay in anyways?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 24 2009, 12:51 PM~13374992
> *wish I could get them,what city you stay in anyways?
> *


South Phoenix, isnt there a Good Times chapter in Casa Grande,just have one of your homies pick them bitches up and throw them on the Gray Hound for you.....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Shipping isnt as bad as everybody thinks. Its only costing me $300 to have my 
30inch DUB DIRTY DOGS with tires shipped to Ohio-- all I have to do is build a crate for them to go in- which is 50bux in materials.
Of course- this aint UPS -- its a freight company- THE BEST WAY TO GO


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 24 2009, 02:08 PM~13375688
> *Shipping isnt as bad as everybody thinks. Its only costing me $300 to have my
> 30inch DUB DIRTY DOGS with tires shipped to Ohio-- all I have to do is build a crate for them to go in- which is 50bux in materials.
> Of course- this aint UPS -- its a freight company- THE BEST WAY TO GO
> *


I aint about to build a club house for these 13's just to get them shipped...... :biggrin: ....I know what your saying though,but Id rather UPS do all the work in case anything goes wrong then both parties are covered.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 24 2009, 02:49 PM~13375496
> *South Phoenix, isnt there a Good Times chapter in Casa Grande,just have one of your homies pick them bitches up and throw them on the Gray Hound for you.....
> *


I got Family out there,I used to live in Mesa,Tempe,Chandler,and scottsdale for awhile :0 
Hit me up in PM I wanna know what shape they are in


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 21 2009, 04:58 PM~13347920
> *I bet you now regret buying them china's,You should of jumped on my Daytons,I seen your other topic........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465955
> *


man hoime you read my mind i was talkin to my homie sunday nite and said the same thing i would have had some gold deez on my monte could of gave her my crome chinaz for her astro van...and been rollin by now....but i got to learn some how.....hay do you know anybody with a right side adapter 5 on 5......if so let me know homie :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 23 2009, 08:30 PM~13368493
> *Not me,it was a UPS quote for them to package each wire wheel, plus insurance for each box,plus shipping to the other side of the planet.....Should of picked them up instead of whining on the interweb....... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 24 2009, 03:43 PM~13376589
> *:roflmao:
> *


Wutz up loco,I see you......... :biggrin: You still have thoes extended upper a-arms in the backyard?someone told me they will fit my lowlow.......


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 24 2009, 04:06 PM~13376831
> *Wutz up loco,I see you......... :biggrin: You still have thoes extended upper a-arms in the backyard?someone told me they will fit my lowlow.......
> *


yeah i still got them bro


----------

